#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > آموزشی: فلوچارت تعمیرات انواع بردهای میکروتیک فقط در این پست - MikroTik Repair Instructions

## ptaabodi

*سلام وقت بخیر

عزیزانم در این پست قصد دارم چندتا از فلوچارتهای مربوط به تعمیرات بردهای میکروتیک (MikroTik Repair Instructions) رو با شما عزیزانم به اشتراک بگذارم.
این فلوچارتهای روش عیب یابی و تعمیرات بردهای میکروتیک رو بصورت گام به گام و مصور (با عکس و نقشه) به شما نشان میدهد.

امیدوارم که بتونید ازشون استفاده کنید و من رو هم از دعای خیرتون بی نصیب نگذارید.

شاد و خرم باشید

پوریا تعبدی
کارشناس ارشد امنیت شبکه
مدرس و مشاور رسمی مایکروسافت، میکروتیک و سیسکو*

----------

*1212ali*,*A R A S H*,*Alirezatorfi*,*amirmorady*,*azadmol*,*dds1*,*karimjavvy*,*meisam64*,*protamir*,*reza.93*,*rostamikola*,*r_sal*,*yx700*,*امیر سجاد*,*غزال*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ptaabodi

سلام مجدد
اینهم فلوچارت تعمیرات میکروتیک SXT Lite5 که به RBSXT5nDr2 مشهور هستش.

پیروز و سربلند باشید
پوریا تعبدی

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*azadmol*,*dds1*,*karimjavvy*,*mansrr*,*meisam64*,*rostamikola*,*r_sal*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## r_sal

ممنون از شما اگر اموزش های میکروتیک هم لطف کنید لینک بذارید ممنون میشم

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*mansrr*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## ptaabodi

> ممنون از شما اگر اموزش های میکروتیک هم لطف کنید لینک بذارید ممنون میشم


سلام عزیزم
آموزش کلیه دوره های میکروتیک با تدریس خود من رو میتونید در سایت توسینسو (Tosinso) دریافت کنید. (در جزیره میکروتیک)

پیروز و سربلند باشید
پوریا تعبدی

----------

*1212ali*,*r_sal*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## ptaabodi

عزیزانم مجددا سلام
یکسری دیگه از  فلوچارتها و شماتیکهای بردهای میکروتیک رو براتون پیدا کردم.
امیدوارم که مفید فایده قرار بگیره :فلوچارت تعمیرات انواع بردهای میکروتیک فقط در این پست - MikroTik Repair Instructions: 

*پیروز و سربلند باشید
**
پوریا تعبدی
کارشناس ارشد امنیت شبکه
مدرس و مشاور رسمی مایکروسافت، میکروتیک و سیسکو*

----------

*1212ali*,*Alirezatorfi*,*amirmorady*,*mohammad..*,*r_sal*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## majid parsa

با سلام
شماتیک تعمیرات  دو مدل microtik sxt/sa5

----------

*1212ali*,*meisam64*,*r_sal*

----------


## ptaabodi

با تشکر از لطفتون، اما هر دو فایل در لیست بالا که من خدمت دوستان به اشتراک گذاشته بودم نیز موجود میباشد.
باز هم ممنون و خواهش میکنم اگر تجربه یا داکیومنت در خصوص تعمیرات میکروتیک و ubnt ها دارید از ما دریغ نفرمایید تا این پست و عنوان رو بتونیم پربارتر نماییم :فلوچارت تعمیرات انواع بردهای میکروتیک فقط در این پست - MikroTik Repair Instructions: 

*پیروز و سربلند باشید
**پوریا تعبدی
کارشناس ارشد امنیت شبکه
مدرس و مشاور رسمی مایکروسافت، میکروتیک و سیسکو - مدرس الکترونیک و سخت افزار*

----------

*evilgenius*,*r_sal*

----------


## Ali shehni

با سلام 
من هم سال قبل رادیو برداشتم و الان که خواستم استفاده کنم متوجه شدم بعد از قطع برق تنظیماتم ریست میشه و بعد از واتاژ گیری متوجه مشکلی نشدم احتمال میدم از بایوس باشه دوستان کسی فایل بایوس مدل sxt lite5 RBSXT5nDr2 رو داره اگر قرار بدن ممنون میشم.

----------


## dds1

با سلام و درود
فلوچارت تعمیری مدل 912g 5hpnd یا rb912 را اگر محبت بفرمایید بسیار سپاس‌گزارم.

----------


## mehdi kardouni

> با سلام و درود
> فلوچارت تعمیری مدل 912g 5hpnd یا rb912 را اگر محبت بفرمایید بسیار سپاس‌گزارم.


درود

فلوچارت عیب یابی سیستم های امبدد تقریبا مشابه هم دیگر میباشند ، حالا با یک مقدار متعلقات سخت افزاری بیشتر یا کمتر

----------

